# the best tea to have a smoke with



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

hi all,
i am a 10 cups of espresso per day kind of guy, but i recently tried some teas.
i bought a bag of lapsang souchong, the tea my grand parents have been drinking daily for over 50 years, and i must say it is a great tea to drink to go with a good after dinner smoke!

it is a black tea originally from the Wuyi region of the Chinese province of Fujian. It is sometimes referred to as smoked tea (熏茶). Lapsang is distinct from all other types of tea because lapsang leaves are traditionally smoke-dried over pinewood fires, taking on a distinctive smoky flavour.

The name in Fukienese means "smoky sub-variety." Lapsang souchong is a member of the Wuyi Bohea family of teas. The story goes that the tea was created during the Qing era when the passage of armies delayed the annual drying of the tea leaves in the Wuyi hills. Eager to satisfy demand, the tea producers sped up the drying process by having their workers dry the tea leaves over fires made from local pines.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Lapsang souchong is a very interesting tea indeed. I imagine it would go very well with a good pipe, although I have yet to try pairing them.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't really smoke a pipe, however, I drink a lot of teas with my cigars. I prefer oolongs- mainly Tie Guan Yin that is lightly roasted. Others that I like are Yunnan and on occasion, Pu'Erh if I want something earthier. If I want something milder and creamier, I'll have Jin Xuan or a milk oolong.


----------



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

im a real latakia fan, it's almost all i smoke, and this tea is just perfect with it.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

dakrido said:


> The story goes that the tea was created during the Qing era when the passage of armies delayed the annual drying of the tea leaves in the Wuyi hills. Eager to satisfy demand, the tea producers sped up the drying process by having their workers dry the tea leaves over fires made from local pines.


Unfortunately, that is just a marketing story. China has excelled at creating grand stories to explain simple economic necessity.

Smoke-drying teas is a process invented in China as a means to preserve commercial teas for trade with the West. Teas could take years to make it from China to Europe via sailing ship or caravans, and typical dried teas didn't do so well.

Cooking & smoking tea stopped the aging and fermentation processes so the tea became more stable under various climates. It is interesting that the process is similar to how Latakia is made.

I have seen this prepared in China and am amazed at how the tea growers will "cook" this tea on huge woks using their bare hands to stir the tea so it will dry evenly. As a result, the palms of their hands are like thick leather and they've pretty-much lost all feeling in them. No wonder you will only see old people still at this job as the youth have no interesting in such back-breaking work.

Here's a link to the real history and actual process involved.
Lapsang Souchong Tea,history,growing area of lapsang souchong

Oh yeah, I like drinking iced tea with my smokes. Used to like the black teas, but now prefer green teas for that extra caffiene kick.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow awesome info.

Resident Tea Buff...goes to CWL!!!


----------



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

wow cwl, that's some site! i've bookmarked it. 
great info! thanks for sharing!
i'll go make myself another another mug now...


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like the flavor of Genmaicha with my pipe. If I'm really feeling dandy I'll brew up a little coconut chai with milk and tiny bit of honey. A nice Assam hits the spot too. Good stuff.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Earl Grey for English, basic sweet tea for burlies.


----------



## nickdanforth (Oct 1, 2010)

I find a good cup of Irish Breakfast (or any tea with a nice malty Assam flavor) goes great with almost any tobacco I smoke.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Lately I have been drinking alot of Yerba Mate tea. I bought a couple of gourds and the bombilla straws along with a big bag of Yerba Mate and I have been drinking it every day at work. Damn good stuff and it reminds me of smoking cigars because the Mate is pretty complex in flavor.


----------



## nickdanforth (Oct 1, 2010)

Stogie said:


> Lately I have been drinking alot of Yerba Mate tea. I bought a couple of gourds and the bombilla straws along with a big bag of Yerba Mate and I have been drinking it every day at work. Damn good stuff and it reminds me of smoking cigars because the Mate is pretty complex in flavor.


Agreed! There's a mate shop in my city. I go there multiple times a week to read, smoke, or hang out with friends. I drink the stuff straight most of the time, either drip-brewed or from a gourd. Beautiful drink.


----------



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm gonna try to see if i can find mate over here...
anyone any clue how you call this stuff in french..?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm no connoisseur; I just drink Twining's English Breakfast Tea. On the other hand, it's pretty much all I drink while smoking.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I am not all the knowledgeable on teas either... Though this thread has been really interesting and I want to explore some more now  

I ussually go with Twinnings Earle Grey Tea brewed nice and strong. I love the spice taste mixed in with the tobacco. It matches up BEAUTIFULLY with Tambo as well. Tambo just makes me think I am smoking a really strong earthy Earle Grey.. 

During the week it's coffee of all sorts to get me moving. On the weekend I love starting off with two nice cups of tea and a pipeful. Just starts the day in a nice relaxing way. 
Mike


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried Lapsang souchong with latakia baccy. Most of the times Latakia overpowers the tea and I cannot taste the smokiness of it. Tastes like just tea. Matured VA pairs with it better.


----------



## nickdanforth (Oct 1, 2010)

I also find that most VaPers are really nice with a good simple green tea. Something like a sencha or a gyokura.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Oolong teas seem to accentuate the flavors of the tobacco for me.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Yorkshire Red. A nice strong English tea to go with nice strong English blends.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I LOOOVE tea! Its that aussie/english blood in me. I have some lapsang souchong that is smokier than my Lagavulin whisky. I dont know if I would want to pare such a smokey tea with smoking my pipe. Mostly I drink assams. Some of the high mountain blends that are somewhat peppery would probably go well with a pipe.

specialteas.com is the business! very good quality teas, good range of all kinds too. not some crappy stash/tazo/blah shopfloor sweepings.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

nickdanforth said:


> I also find that most VaPers are really nice with a good simple green tea. Something like a sencha or a gyokura.


I was just thinking this yesterday while I was smoking some Escudo. I thought "I betcha this would be awesome with some green tea".


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the taste of earl gray tea sometimes.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

BloodyCactus said:


> I LOOOVE tea! Its that aussie/english blood in me. I have some lapsang souchong that is smokier than my Lagavulin whisky. I dont know if I would want to pare such a smokey tea with smoking my pipe. Mostly I drink assams. Some of the high mountain blends that are somewhat peppery would probably go well with a pipe.
> 
> specialteas.com is the business! very good quality teas, good range of all kinds too. not some crappy stash/tazo/blah shopfloor sweepings.


I have a friend that swears by Lagavulin and Lapsang hot toddies. I'm not much of a tea man, but I can't imagine messing with Lagavulin. Its heaven in liquid form


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm surprised how many of your enjoy tea with your smoke! Personally, I find that coffee or beer pair the best, due to the comparable strength of the tobacco's flavour. Tea just gets lost in the background to me, and alludes to being just hot water. However, I have enjoyed a smoked green called 'gunpowder', similar to aforementioned that complimented the smoke.

Don't confuse me with a heavy coffee/beer drinker, though. I love to start my day with a light, loose-leaf oolong or white. Warms up my palet perfectly for the stronger flavors to come later in the day.

Cheers!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

The whole yerba mate/gourd thing is interesting to me. Might have to try it sometime.:dizzy:


----------



## badbusinessman (Oct 31, 2010)

Pu-erh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Any Black Tea goes great with tobacco IMHO!:cheer2:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't understand a flippin' word you guys are saying!! :hmm::faint:

...but I have a cup or two of Twinings Irish Breakfast every morning with my smoke (usually a cigar) and I've come to enjoy it quite a bit...of course not everyone can afford the luxury of a tea that comes in it's own pouch complete with string and paper tag for easy retrieval. :rofl:ound:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Could we get some of the over-seas people to chime in on mail-order teas? I drink my fair share, with and without my precious pipes. . .but it seems to me that the country who really enjoys a good cup of tea is suspiciously absent in this conversation.

Here's what I'd love to know: 
What brand of tea (that I could mail order) do the English serve for afternoon tea? Evening tea?
Same question of those in the middle east.

Please.

I'd love to have some options besides Twinnings and boutique grocery store blends.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably the best selling tea in Great Britain is PG Tips. Another which is very popular and IMHO is better is Yorkshire Red. You can buy either from amazon.com.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

PG Tips is very good
Barry's Irish Teas are great.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I love good tea. I buy all my teas from a marvelous company call adagio teas. They have a wonderfull web site, and great forums. Basically you will learn everything you may want to find. Great shipping, you cant go wrong. 
In fact, their individual tea brewer cups were top rated by americas test kitchen. 
You can buy samplers which are packed great. Check it out, you wont be disappointed. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

hunter1127 said:


> PG Tips is very good
> *Barry's Irish Teas are great*.


Yes! I've only had the red box, got it for Christmas a couple of years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it! Can't find it locally though...I'm lucky to find the Twinings at the local market occasionally...maybe I should check Amazon for Barry's?


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Twinnings English or Irish breakfast tea is my favorite. I usually make it a bit strong and lots of ice, med. sweetness. To me it really brings out the flavor of the cigar.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

I should definitely try some teas... only yesterday did I try smoking a cigar with coffee and it was quite good. It was nothing but beer and whisky before...

never been a tea person, but I may have to start


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Recently discovered a tea called "Roastaroma" by Celestial Seasonings. It is very flavorful. It has almost coffee like flavors. It contains rosted barley, roasted chickory, roasted carob, cinnamon, allspice and Chinese Star Anise. It goes good with a smoke. It is currently my favorite tea.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> I love good tea. I buy all my teas from a marvelous company call adagio teas. They have a wonderfull web site, and great forums. Basically you will learn everything you may want to find. Great shipping, you cant go wrong.
> In fact, their individual tea brewer cups were top rated by americas test kitchen.
> You can buy samplers which are packed great. Check it out, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


I second that! I've been buying from them exclusively for the past five years. Great stuff.


----------



## zunismoke (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one cup of coffee in the morning and then switch to Typhoo tea the rest of the day. I tried twinnings and other teas and the flavor was not there enough for me. Then I discovered Typhoo. Been drinking it for about 15 years. Goes good with any smoke. I would like to try some of the stronger teas that I have not tried yet. On the order of Lapsang and the Gunpowder tea(don't remember the name). Gary


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't drink a lot of tea but this thread is making me want to restock my cabinet. I recently finished a tin of Fortnum & Mason Earl Grey that my Dad brought me back from England and man was it good. Great floral flavors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Tea or Green Tea for me this is where i get mine.
Pick you poison they are all stupendous!

The Tea Smith: Black Teas


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

manteas.com

There are some weird flavors. Anyone tried?


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Earl Grey or English Breakfast compliment my smokes best.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

zunismoke said:


> I have one cup of coffee in the morning and then switch to Typhoo tea the rest of the day. I tried twinnings and other teas and the flavor was not there enough for me. Then I discovered Typhoo. Been drinking it for about 15 years. Goes good with any smoke. I would like to try some of the stronger teas that I have not tried yet. On the order of Lapsang and the Gunpowder tea(don't remember the name). Gary


I second that. Being an Englishman I drink a lot of tea, about 16 cups a day. I am what we refer to as a right tea belly. Over hear we tend to go for the standard tea blends, Typhoo, PG Tips, etc etc. Nothing beats a nice cup of Typhoo though. Milk, no sugar and MILK IN FIRST! It must be in my genes as when my mum was alive, bless her, her teapot was ALWAYS full. Never known anybody drink as much tea as she did.
Anyway, without doubt, a nice cup of Typhoo in a bone china cup and saucer is the finest accompanyment to my pipes.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got some Lapsang Souchong tea from a local coffee/loose tea shop. They have awesome teas. I told the lady that I wanted to get some and she asked me if I had ever tried it. I told her that I had not. She smiled and said next time you come in here Im going to ask what you thought. She said it tastes like tobacco and campfire. I tried it and loved it! This stuff tastes to me tastes like 1792 smells. I would guess most pipe/cigar smokers would like this tea. 

They make this tea by putting the black tea leaves in a bamboo basket and hanging it over a pine wood fire.

I encourage all you guys who are fans of strong tobacco and tea to try this type of tea. She said too stick to the loose leaf and more gourmet tea blends to get the smokier pure flavor. I see what she means. This is not a tea you will be drinking with your pinky up. I feel like I have more hair on my chest already. :cf

If anyone wants to try it I would be willing to trade a sample for a sample of pipe tobacco. If you really want to try and don't have anything to trade PM me and Im sure I can hook you up with a little sample.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

veteranvmb said:


> I love good tea. I buy all my teas from a marvelous company call adagio teas. They have a wonderfull web site, and great forums. Basically you will learn everything you may want to find. Great shipping, you cant go wrong.
> In fact, their individual tea brewer cups were top rated by americas test kitchen.
> You can buy samplers which are packed great. Check it out, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


I ordered their "earthy" sampler today, can't wait. Not a bad deal at all ($9 shipped, 5 bags x 5 Teas). Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

all this talk bout teas and pipe smoking hmmm. well we have a small indian community where I live, and outside of the great roti, and naan bread, and the tons of curry mix. 
they have a nice selection of teas both loose and in tea bags, and they have tons of chai tea.
have checked out the different sites for tea soo I am thinkng of buying a nice bone china tea set and ordering some tea.
Now we have another TAD hahahha
troy


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I ordered their "earthy" sampler today, can't wait. Not a bad deal at all ($9 shipped, 5 bags x 5 Teas). Thanks for the recommendation.


And I just received my black tea sampler, Earl Grey Bravo (which smells DIVINE so far still need to add the water), and a cup with infuser.. So far so good... To bad there wasn't a referral link for the extra business they are going to be getting  
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I got my sampler in today! That was quick. Had a cup of the Irish Breakfast with a nice bowl of Stonehaven in a Pete 80s. Great stuff all around.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to throw a thank you out to this thread  I am enjoying a nice cup of Lapsang Souchong now, and have tried quite a few of the Adagio teas and I am converted to loose leaf teas now  

Got a mug and infuser at work and a kettle with infuser at home and I am enjoying the heck out of them.
Mike


----------



## Ottoman (Jan 3, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Could we get some of the over-seas people to chime in on mail-order teas? I drink my fair share, with and without my precious pipes. . .but it seems to me that the country who really enjoys a good cup of tea is suspiciously absent in this conversation.
> 
> Here's what I'd love to know:
> What brand of tea (that I could mail order) do the English serve for afternoon tea? Evening tea?
> ...


Sure... Here is an excellent black tea from Turkey made from leaves grown in the Black Sea region (the same region which gives us pipe smokers the tobacco leaves out of which McClellands produces the magical "Grand Orientals Classic Samsun" pipe tobacco): Special Turkish Tea (Filiz Tea). It is available through Amazon, but I cannot post a link to it (somebody help me!) since my post-count is less than 30. :hurt:

There are no tea bags or any such non-sense contaminating this beauty, let me remind you. You will need a traditional two-piece Turkish tea kettle ("caydanlik") to prepare it. The rest is heaven on earth.

Enjoy it with a nice oriental forward blend.

Cheers:ranger:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I drink Yorkshire Red morning, noon and night. It is a little like PG Tips, but richer and maltier. It isn't fancy or expensive, but it surely satisfies. I used to use loose Yorkshire and a pot, but in my old age I have started using bags and heating the water by the cup in the microwave for convenience.


----------



## lapsang souchong (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all, 
Ripe puerh-tea and LS (i call it the latakia tea) of course!


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I enjoy PG Tips quite a bit, but Twinnings Irish Breakfast is also very tasty. I would really like to try some other irish teas, but I never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

All this talk about tea just made me realize I haven't tried tea with a smoke yet. I have tried everything else though! I need more tobacco variety.

I have some good Irish Breakfast Tea that might go well with an English I have.

I found last night that a mildly brewed Chock Full of Nuts with a teaspoon of sugar and a touch of French Vanilla creamer and this Hazlenut blend I am smoking goes excellent together. It was like heaven sitting out back last night.

Nate


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> I love good tea. I buy all my teas from a marvelous company call adagio teas. They have a wonderfull web site, and great forums. Basically you will learn everything you may want to find. Great shipping, you cant go wrong.
> In fact, their individual tea brewer cups were top rated by americas test kitchen.
> You can buy samplers which are packed great. Check it out, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


Thank you Jerry for passing along this info! I just ordered a bunch of samples from adagio & can't wait to try 'em out.


----------

